# fragrance free laundry detergent?



## dianaenmex (Jan 14, 2014)

I have recently moved to Mexico City (three months ago) and have not found any laundry detergent that is free of fragrances and dyes. I am VERY allergic and need a source for fragrance free laundry detergent. I live in Villa Coapa, so really need a source on the south side of the city. Any Ideas?


----------



## mybraincells (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't know what is available there but you might be able to make your own. If you can get ivory soap (or another unscented) and borax. There are a lot of recipes online for home made laundry soap. I've heard it is not hard to do and very economical.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

My first thought is that you should ask your primary care physician or allergist or dermatologist for a recommendation. Second thought is to ask one of the managers at the closest supermarket.


----------

